# SA Special Forces Assoc. webpage



## Colin Parkinson (24 Feb 2004)

Found this link to the South African Special Forces Association on another forum. One part that made me chuckle was the â Å“Wall of Shameâ ? & the field guide to spotting â Å“wannabesâ ? Didn't see any Canadian's listed there yet! 

I don't mind someone spicing up a story, as long as it not to make themselves look good. Hope you enjoy the link.

 http://www.recce.co.za/


----------



## Sea-dog (5 Mar 2005)

Colin P : " I don't mind someone spicing up a story,as long as it is not to make themselves look good"

I am a ex-South African and I   the SA Recce's !

I do not believe it is propper or in good taste for anyone on this forum to diminish the sacrifices made by
such a "Elite" unit.
They are a humble bunch,that do not seek fame or glory,they served their country well,and those that really new them will tell you they paid their dues in blood.
They deserve all the prays and glory, they are the"Vas Byt Manne !"

We are proud of them ! 
Sea-dog


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Mar 2005)

Sea-dog

Sorry, I fail to see your point. 

Are you suggesting that Colin P diminished any sort of sacrifice made by the S.A Elite forces??   

I don't believe he did,   I felt he was promoting it by providing the link.

Thanks for the Link Colin

tess


----------



## Sea-dog (7 Mar 2005)

tess : It is one thing providing a new link for all to enjoy .

BUT,......Suggesting that those people represented in the web-site ,"SPICED UP" their stories to make themselves look good !! This is NOT OK !

I hope you enjoy the site, but I can tel you one thing it is definitely not spiced up.I had the good fortune of knowing ,training with and supporting them on several operations.

Navy divers "Bubbles Up !"

Sea-dog


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Mar 2005)

obviously you didn't go to the site,

he quoted a line from an article left by one of your brothers....

tess


----------



## thomastmcc (8 Mar 2005)

this is a cool site ,is there any more sites etc on south african forces ,in particular the battles in nambia and angola etc .


thomas


----------



## Sea-dog (10 Mar 2005)

During the last 15 years and post "Apartheid" era more and more information became available in the public domain.

Even to someone like me that grew up in this era and served many years in the SADF, it is still fascinating and sometimes even mind-boggling to read about the events and to connect the dots completing some very interesting stories of the past.

The pure scope of events,the extreme distances over which battles were fought,the large concentration of Soviet weapons backed by Cuban, Russian, East German and even Chinese forces made this war a very complex and logistically difficult war for South Africa.
Soldiers on patrole often had to run for cover or sleep at night in trees to avoid elephant herds or lions.Crossing rivers even not under attack was made very difficult as they often became prey to crocodile attacks.

This all in the face of a total international arms embargo against SA.But as the say"When the going gets tough,.....then the tough gets going " South Africa as result had to be creative and flexible.They used every possible avenue and build the biggest and most sophisticated arms industry in Africa and to date eve the USA is surprised by their inventions and designs born out of combat experience.

Here are some other units of the South African Defence Forces that performed exceptionally well under very harsh conditions : 32 Battalion - www.netcentral.co.uk/~cobus/32BAT.htm 
Another very unique unit that might interest members of this forum is the "Solous Scouts" ,a anti-terror unit with a great history fighting in Rhodesia ( Zimbabwe) ;http://members.tripod.com/selousscouts/home_page.htm

Well I hope every one will enjoy reading some of the history and sharing the events that took place during some of the most difficult wars in Africa.

Cheers, Sea-dog


----------



## baboon6 (13 Mar 2005)

I went to a talk given by the President of the SA Special Forces League on Thursday, at the War Museum in Johannesburg, on the Battles of Cuito Cuinivale, the final phase of the South African involvement in Angola. Pretty interesting.


----------

